
Show HN: My LaCroix – Create a Can - thoughtpalette
http://mylacroix.com/
======
thoughtpalette
# TEAM

    
    
        Mike McMillan -- Designer & Developer -- @mikemcchillin
        Franky Martinez (3d model)
        Mike Lipka (Node.js backend)
    
    

# TECHNOLOGY COLOPHON

    
    
        CSS3, HTML5
        jQuery, Normalize.css, Browserify, Gulp, saveSvgAsPng
        Express, Mongoose, Nginx, MongoDB
        Hosted on Digital Ocean
    

# Funded by Nelson Cash: [http://nelsoncash.com](http://nelsoncash.com)

